# Feb Giveaway - (2) tix to Smugglers Notch and (4) tix to Mad River Glen - ends 2/7/14



## Nick (Feb 3, 2014)

Up for grabs are (6) lift pass vouchers. We have two passes to Smugglers Notch and four passes to Mad River Glen. We will give away the passes in pairs, so a total of three winners, drawn at random from the pool of entrants. *

How to enter:
*You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria: 


Replying in this thread earns you (1) chance to win


For every 500 posts you have, you earn (1) chance to win
For every 1 year you have been a member on the forum (at the close of the contest), you earn (1) chance to win
*
Example:*You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (5) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 12 entries. *

Timeline: 
*The contest will run from starting immediately (2/3/2014) and no more entries will be counted after 5:00PM EST on Friday, 2/7/2014.
*
Other Rules
*Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter.*

Delivery
*We will go through all the entries and draw three winners at random from the pool of tickets within a week of the close of the contest. We will notify the winner in this thread and notify via PM as well, and then ship it out!
*
Wait, what can I win exactly? 
*A pair of lift tickets to either Smuggler's Notch or Mad River Glen!*

Good luck!*


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 3, 2014)

Would love to win! Have a trip up there for Early March!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 3, 2014)

give me tickets!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2014)

2 Tickets to Paradise please!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## WJenness (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes, please!!!


----------



## jwnelson2012 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Tin (Feb 3, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 3, 2014)

I may have to ask them to change their stance on snowboarding, or just throw the skis on....in.


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 3, 2014)

I wouldn't mind some free tix.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 3, 2014)

me me me!  plus I have never skied MRG, so more me!


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 3, 2014)

Hope to win


----------



## Rikka (Feb 3, 2014)

I love free lift tickets !!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 3, 2014)

:beer:
Smuggs ....One of my best trips ever
:beer:
Haven't been to MRG in ages.


----------



## Terry (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2014)

memememememe


----------



## quiglam1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Would love to WIN! Please pick me.


----------



## Quigs76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Love to ski Vermont again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)

Love to be at these awesome hills.


----------



## quiglam1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quigs76 said:


> Love to ski Vermont again.


 Single chair this time.


----------



## elks (Feb 3, 2014)

Sweet!  I'm in.


----------



## redwinger (Feb 3, 2014)

Headed up there last weekend in Feb...free tickets a plus!


----------



## mmurphy68 (Feb 3, 2014)

Please, please, please!!


----------



## arock (Feb 3, 2014)

Throw those skiis on in!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 3, 2014)

Count me in. Thanks, Nick!


----------



## fagro (Feb 3, 2014)

First post/reply....
Count me in.
Thanks


----------



## Madroch (Feb 3, 2014)

In


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 3, 2014)

Love me some Single Chair Ale!


----------



## maartje (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes please!


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 3, 2014)

Chute


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Euler (Feb 3, 2014)

pick me please.


----------



## watkin (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in for the win


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2014)

thanks , Im in !


----------



## quiglam1 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have to find a job in Vermont!


----------



## moresnow (Feb 3, 2014)

More please.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Feb 3, 2014)

Would love to finally ski one those places.  I'm in!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 3, 2014)

IN

Never skied either one...(Sad!;-))


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 3, 2014)

In please!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2014)

Well I guess I'll enter again.


----------



## mjg (Feb 3, 2014)

I"m in for tickets to Smuggs or Mad River!


----------



## gladerider (Feb 3, 2014)

i'm in


----------



## skifree (Feb 3, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Winston89 (Feb 3, 2014)

Sign me up


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 3, 2014)

i'm down...mark me down


----------



## catherine (Feb 3, 2014)

In please!


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Katadinagain (Feb 3, 2014)

We need snow!  Count me in.





jwnelson2012 said:


> I'm in


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 3, 2014)

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crank (Feb 3, 2014)

in


----------



## dalecaluori (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

Add me please


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh HELL yes!

In like Flynn.


----------



## Herman Blume (Feb 3, 2014)

Please pick me!!


----------



## PWDR8S (Feb 3, 2014)

This is a must do! POST POST POST POST POST POST POST!  
I know multiple posts won't increase my odds...... but it felt good!


----------



## castleman003 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am game for free tix


----------



## eelskoorb (Feb 3, 2014)

Skied Jay & Burke past weekend. Love northern VT. Will be going again and would love to "Ski it if I can" or Smuggs


----------



## jchia1229 (Feb 3, 2014)

i'm in


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 3, 2014)

fo sure


----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2014)

In thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 3, 2014)

Hate to be greedy but am I eligible to win these after winning the Magic drawing? There doesn't seem to be anything in the rules stating otherwise... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 3, 2014)

You know my motto: MRG ski it if you win! 

And thanks for all these offers Nick. Pretty awesome.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> You know my motto: MRG ski it if you win!
> 
> And thanks for all these offers Nick. Pretty awesome.



Lol


----------



## planb420 (Feb 3, 2014)

I sooooo want the MRG ones so I can have my knuckle dragging friends over to burn em.....


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 3, 2014)

Yep

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 4, 2014)

Siiii


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes, please.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Feb 4, 2014)

How is it possible that I haven't won one of these yet? I'm in again. Maybe this is the time.


----------



## killerBsaturn (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes Please


----------



## lerops (Feb 4, 2014)

No time like present!


----------



## reefer (Feb 4, 2014)

two tickets to Paradise


----------



## soposkier (Feb 4, 2014)

For the win

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mariannwhite (Feb 4, 2014)

Winnin me some tickets!!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 4, 2014)

Why not?


----------



## JFP (Feb 5, 2014)

yes please!


----------



## shpride (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## blue_ox (Feb 6, 2014)

In.


----------



## ssusca (Feb 6, 2014)

count me in


----------



## makimono (Feb 6, 2014)

In for the Win!


----------



## dlague (Feb 6, 2014)

In


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## badinfluence (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank for the opportunity. Put me in


----------



## nanjil (Feb 6, 2014)

Up for one

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2014)

Please make sure you stop what you're doing tonight to run this at 5! lol


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 7, 2014)

In


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Please make sure you stop what you're doing tonight to run this at 5! lol



I've been sick the last 2 days (ugh!)


----------



## planb420 (Feb 7, 2014)

and the winner is......


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2014)

Haha. I'll get it done In the next few days!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 8, 2014)

Nick said:


> I've been sick the last 2 days (ugh!)



You summiting still?


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2014)

WINNERS ARE: 

I'll be sending PM's shortly!


ssuscagladeridershpride


----------



## planb420 (Feb 10, 2014)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gladerider (Feb 10, 2014)

Yesssss

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssusca (Feb 10, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 10, 2014)

sooo rigged. I hope the snowboarder gets the MRG tickets!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2014)

we need another giveaway


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> we need another giveaway



+1 maybe one for the Catskills or ADK S?


----------



## gladerider (Feb 10, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> sooo rigged. I hope the snowboarder gets the MRG tickets!



Haha. Sore loser.  :smash:


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2014)

^pm me your address if you didn't yet. 

I'll be putting up another giveaway soon.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## aaronbru (Feb 11, 2014)

Free stuff!  Woot Woot!


----------



## shpride (Feb 11, 2014)

Alright!!  Thanks Nick!! First MRG trip here I come...

Luckily I'm a two planker


----------

